# Plants that soak up the most Ammonia and Nitrates!



## becks17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Anacharis and Hornwort are supposed to be pretty good for that.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

Amazon Frogbit


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

still going with water sprite and duckweed!
frogbit is good too. any floater, really...


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

IME, waterhyacinth is the king. It soaks them up like a sponge.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Floaters are your best bet as they propagate extremely quickly. Any plant that grows quickly is a good absorber of ammonia and nitrates !


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Floaters are your best bet as they propagate extremely quickly. Any plant that grows quickly is a good absorber of ammonia and nitrates !


+1, Emersed broad-leaf plants are able to process aqueous nutrients without having to add additional CO2 or additional nutrients, but high output lights and flow(airstone, pwrhead, HOB).

1) Dwarf water lettuce

2) Zebrina

3) Spath or Peace Lily

4) Spider plants

5) Philadendron


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

no part order but my list

salvinia
duckweed
hornwort
riccia
rotalas


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Water Wisteria
Frogbit
Dwarf Water Lettuce.
Water Hyacinth
Java Moss
Those are the ones that make the biggest impact in my tank..


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

I _vote_ on duckweed, grows fast and have a high protein content. Nitrogen is mainly used to make amino acids/proteins, so plants with a high protein content should _soak up_ more nitrogen.


----------

